# WHAT TO EXPECT FROM THE COUNCELLING SESSION?



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi my name is Clare i had my little boy just over two years ago now through IVF i was on hear alot back then which really helped me through the tx, well im back now to go down the eggshare route, i had my first appointment yesterday had my bloods taken was spoken to by the doctor and then was told i need to see a councellor and i really don't know what to expect it all sounds very daunting. I have thought about doing this for sometime now as for one its at a hugely reduced cost and two you also get the bonus of helping another deserving couple achieve there dream of becoming parents to a little   (hopefully). Can anyone please share with me their experience and to set my mind at rest about this councilling.

Thank you
Clare


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

The councelling session is fine... Nothing to worry about. All they will do is ask how you feel about donating your eggs? What it means to you... How would you feel if your recipient was successfull and you wasnt. Why you want to donate? How your DH feels about it. How would you feel if a child or adult came to fine you in 18 or even 50 years time? And just generally what going to happen. It can take quite a while.

Its just a general chat. The councellor is not aloud to discuss your consultaion with your doctor. 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Clare

I agree with Skybreeze, it is nothing to worry about. It is just a general discussion to make sure you are aware of what you are doing. Ours was 30 mins and was so informal, they didnt ask any personal (not fertility related questions) at all.

Dont worry it will be fine   

Olive xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for your replies that has really settled my mind i was so worried but it all seems straight forward, i just want to get that out the way get my results back asap and get started on the injections again, im so inpatient.

Natalie good luck for tx this time round i hope it works for you its about time.

Olive congratulations to you on achieving your long awaited pregnancy i bet your both   for joy just enjoy it.

Take care xxx


----------

